# is my horse going into labor or what??



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you contacted your vet at all since posting the other thread?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Is milk dripping from her teats?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Have you contacted your vet at all since posting the other thread?


That's what I'm saying.
_Please _call a vet.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i cant get ahold of them....


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

no not milk there was a little wax on her when i went out last..


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

how can you say she is "not definately" pregnant when she is showing all the signs of labor and has waxed teats? you should have had the vet out the second there was any possibility of pregnancy


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Waxing comes before dripping, odd.....Um why would you think she isn't pregnant? Was she exposed some how? I'm a little baffled. Is she a new horse to you and maybe you weren't told if she was exposed? How do you not know if your horse is in foal?


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i have called all aroud trying to find a vet that could look at her before this monday i just found out that it looks like shes pregnant she has an appt monday. ive done all i can do until monday my vet is on vacation the only other vet is 2 hours away. ive dont all i can do. please forgive me for not knowing any sooner.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

well, now im just hoping you can find a vet or at least someone very experienced with foaling. i really hope you find one if she is indeed going into labor! hindsight is 20/20 eh?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sorry but I love how many peoples excuse is the vet is two hours away. *sigh* I live in the BFE and I can get multiple vets to me house in the middle of the night. This could be a false pregnancy, but if it isn't I hope you find someone to help you out and quickly.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

ive talked to my trainer who is all the way in alabama! she said just to check on her and if i had any questions to call her. i got her last october and the previous owner said that she had broken out of her pin to get to a clydesdale stud but they told me that she wasnt pregnant. i shouldve called a vet then but shes my first horse so i didnt know anybetter i know now. ive tried to breed her and all she did was kick the stud over and over. so we quit trying she got stuff coming out of her vulva now.... i dont know whats going on but jill has told me that everything will be okay shes in good health just keep an eye on her..... any suggestions tips??


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> ive talked to my trainer who is all the way in alabama! she said just to check on her and if i had any questions to call her. i got her last october and the previous owner said that she had broken out of her pin to get to a clydesdale stud but they told me that she wasnt pregnant. i shouldve called a vet then but shes my first horse so i didnt know anybetter i know now. ive tried to breed her and all she did was kick the stud over and over. so we quit trying she got stuff coming out of her vulva now.... i dont know whats going on but jill has told me that everything will be okay shes in good health just keep an eye on her..... any suggestions tips??


That would only be 9 months...Horses carry for longer than a human


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Horses normally foal without difficulty, even maiden mares. Though there are times where something goes wrong. For now I would sit back and keep a close eye on her. I've never personally witnessed a birth, I missed my mares foaling. I'm sure someone here can help you.

And why were you trying to breed?!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> That would only be 9 months...Horses carry for longer than a human


I was thinking the same thing. But she said she got her in October, didn't say when the mare got out.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

oh sorry september is when she got out. and i didnt think she was pregnant and my trainer has a world champion paint stud and she was gonna let me breed to him.


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

shes doing fine, she doesnt seem to be in pain....


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sorry.. But you really, really better hope this mare isn't pregnant... the trainer said you could so you thought "what the hell." that's called ignorance. So I suppose this mare hasn't gotten any prenatal care, would she have if you bred her? If she does foal the vet will be needed to do an overall check and later for vaccines.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

if i would have bred her then yes she wouldve had the best prenatal care ever. if she does foal then i will go out of my way to get a vet out here to check the baby. i didnt even remember that she had broken out of her pin to get to that other stud. because she didnt show any signs and shes been to 2 different vets and a teeth floater guy and the last time she was at the vet was 2 months ago and she didnt say anything at all. i take good care of my horses. any question i have i find the answer the vet knows me very well i talk to her all the time. she would come in heat for a stud but would hurt them when he came near her. i probably am a sucky owner considering i didnt get her checked but atleast im doing all i can now to get her the best care she can get now.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> if i would have bred her then yes she wouldve had the best prenatal care ever. if she does foal then i will go out of my way to get a vet out here to check the baby. i didnt even remember that she had broken out of her pin to get to that other stud. because she didnt show any signs and shes been to 2 different vets and a teeth floater guy and the last time she was at the vet was 2 months ago and she didnt say anything at all. i take good care of my horses. any question i have i find the answer the vet knows me very well i talk to her all the time. she would come in heat for a stud but would hurt them when he came near her. i probably am a sucky owner considering i didnt get her checked but atleast im doing all i can now to get her the best care she can get now.


Vets don't do a preg check unless you ask!! You need to call a YOUR vet and have them come out, instead of sitting on the internet asking a strangers to diagnose your mare....


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you put her into a dry clean larger area/stall/paddock alone? Don't freak out.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i am having her vet checked monday. thats the only time i could get her in. and no unfortunately i only have the one pasture. i just went and checked on her again shes not sweaty or anything but what does it mean when there is stuff coming out of her vulva?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> i am having her vet checked monday. thats the only time i could get her in. and no unfortunately i only have the one pasture. i just went and checked on her again shes not sweaty or anything but what does it mean when there is stuff coming out of her vulva?


Means it could be a major infection.....and you'll need a vet to diagnose and treat her


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i just tried calling my vet again no answer...... im really trying hard.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I am getting my popcorn on the stove ready for this one.:roll:

To the OP.

IF your trainer had any concern for his stud he would have insisted on a clean swab/culture from your mare.

If the mare IS pregnant there probably would have been some signs and a good broodmare vet would have picked up on it. They would have also checked internally to see if she was ready to breed.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

How To Understand Horse Gestation and Foaling ? Horse Health Care

Maybe this might help.....I wish you were more prepped for this but it is what it is, deal with what is front of you. Are there any other horses pastured with her?


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i didnt bring the possiblity of pregnancy til last week because i didnt remember the lady telling us she broke out until i saw that huge vein pop up. i know i sound like a bad owner but im only 15 im really trying hard. my trainer is getting ready to castrate so she was just letting her be his last mare.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

there are 2 other gelding out with her. and that did help me to understand a little better and i wished i was better prepped too.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are your parents? They should be involved.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't get my wrong, but usually a horse unless maiden becomes obviously pregnant within the last two months. Though, she could just have an infection and that is why a sudden change came on. The vein could be anything other then a milk vein. My mare is only 4 months pregnant and she had loads of veins, not milk veins though. I'm only 17 and I'm thinking clearly though this. You should take a deep breath, and try not to worry so much about your mare. I'm sure she will be fine, and with the signs you are saying now I doubt she will foal tonight, she is even pregnant.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

they dont think shes pregnant. they are involved but we have just started getting into horses so none of us know what to look for or any of that. im checking on her every hour she doesnt seem to be foaling or acting like it. other than her teats are hot. but ive done everything yall have told me to ive called the vet, checked on her, researched it. im doing the best i can and my parents are doing all they can too.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

thank you ladybug2001 it might not be a pregnancy and shes not acting like she wants to foal tonight but i am keeping an eye on her. ive never had a pregnant mare and didnt plan on it right now i wanted one next year when i had a little more experiance. thats why i tried to breed her.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> thank you ladybug2001 it might not be a pregnancy and shes not acting like she wants to foal tonight but i am keeping an eye on her. ive never had a pregnant mare and didnt plan on it right now i wanted one next year when i had a little more experiance. thats why i tried to breed her.


Trust me, it's going to take more than one year experience with horses to deal with a pregnant mare and then a foal.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

that maybe so but how are you going to learn without ever trying. msbhavin you seem to be mad at me for something that i didnt intend on happening.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> that maybe so but how are you going to learn without ever trying. msbhavin you seem to be mad at me for something that i didnt intend on happening.


You could learn by volunteering your time at a breeding stable. I'm not mad, but I think it's very foolish to think 1 year experience is good enough to raise a foal...


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i know its not i have been helping with some foals and many studs im showing a stud right now. i didnt intend on her having a baby right now.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> i know its not i have been helping with some foals and many studs im showing a stud right now. i didnt intend on her having a baby right now.


How are you showing a stallion at 15? Last I heard you had to be 18


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think many of us here are annoyed at the fact you tried to breed her just because the stallion owner said give it a try. If, and I mean if, your mare is pregnant she has not gotten any prenatal care what so ever. The foal, if it is even there, will be born without all the proper antibodies except those your mare has developed against her enviroment. This was your first horse, and you have got a pregnant one at that.

Who ever said it will take more then a year of horse experience for a pregnant mare is very, very correct. I've owned horses for 10 years, my first foal was born two years ago and that was a bad idea. I had to sell the colt because he was way out of my hand. So, I was your age with a hot headed colt, who is now in a small pen, still a stallion. Sadly, I would have to say he doesn't deserve his nuts, my mare didn't need to be bred. But I did, I think if your mare isn't pregnant I would wait to breed. 

Is your mare registered, will the foal be able to be registered with anything?

I know I seem a bit harsh, but ever since I adopted my rescue I refuse to breed on purpose ever again and I will give my two-cents to those who do. The mare I have now that is pregnant I bought the way she is, she needed a home and food.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are your parents? Are they aware of what is going on? You need guidance.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

no i didnt just try to breed her because the stallion owner said give it a try i wanted a baby off my mare. that jill could train so that she didnt have all the nasty habits my mare has. shes registered but i wouldnt be able to register it because the daddy is a clydesdale. i wouldnt sell it ever. so nobody worry about that.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i am just starting to show him in open shows. jill said i can ride him only in open shows but shes getting him castrated soon so i can ride him in registered shows,


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> no i didnt just try to breed her because the stallion owner said give it a try i wanted a baby off my mare. that jill could train so that she didnt have all the nasty habits my mare has. shes registered but i wouldnt be able to register it because the daddy is a clydesdale. i wouldnt sell it ever. so nobody worry about that.


Nasty habits/attitude should disqualify her from being a mom. You do not need a foal to learn that from mama.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Never say never. You don't know what your future holds for sure. Economic times are hard and when you have to work to support your own horses, you may not be able to afford it anymore. Adding one more to the thousands of other good horses that need loving, caring homes.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are your parents? She's fifteen.....


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i know this but at the time i didnt realize they can learn it from watching them one time. but i just came here for some simple answers to help me further help my mare until monday and yall jumped on me. im doing the best i can.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

goneriding said:


> Where are your parents?


Lost in oblivion apparently. :-(


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If this isn't a troll, I swear...


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

my parents are down stairs.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

my parents arent lost any where why is it that yall wanna know? its really none of yalls buisness. this is my HORSE were talking about not my mom or my dad okay?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

People aren't jumping you, just trying to get you to see your mistakes and learn from them. Foals are no easy task...and there is a lot of time and money that goes into them. Is this baby going to just be a pasture ornament when you go back to school? Cause high school will take a lot of your day up.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

For the third time, where are your parents? Being that your are fifteen and your parents are supporting you and your horse, it IS their business. If this horse is pregnant, they NEED to know. What is truely going on here?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Mom and dad supply the funds to keep your horses healthy, do they not?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Man, it's got to be a slow night in trollsville.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my. I just explained the whole "I won't sell it ever".

Someone knocked it on the head, never say never, you don't know what the future will hold. Horse breeding is way more complicated then "giving it a try" and hoping for the best. One member on here lost her mare three days after she gave birth and she is now bottle feeding that foal. Another member, god bless her heart, her mares foal had to be humanely put down for carrying the OLWS gene.

You weren't really "jumped", I believe we all are personally worried about your mare and her "if" foal.

I'll be happy come Monday, when the vet comes out.

Obviously her parents know something if there is a vet coming out.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

for the millionth freakin time they are down stairs and they only sometimes pay for the feed i have a job and im homeschooled it will not be a pasture ornamate and its not my fault that my horse was pregnant when i got her they were fixin to send her off to the slaughter house so i went and got her i saved her life so yeah keep jumpin on me for saving 2 wonderful creatures lives. they know that i think shes pregnant they have done all they can do to help me im just researching until monday evening okay? yall arent reading all my posts appearentally.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> for the millionth freakin time they are down stairs and they only sometimes pay for the feed i have a job and im homeschooled it will not be a pasture ornamate and its not my fault that my horse was pregnant when i got her they were fixin to send her off to the slaughter house so i went and got her i saved her life so yeah keep jumpin on me for saving 2 wonderful creatures lives. they know that i think shes pregnant they have done all they can do to help me im just researching until monday evening okay? yall arent reading all my posts appearentally.


Oh, we're reading them...they're just not adding up


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

then dont read them if they dont add up because im explaining as yall ask so.... yall are getting mad at me for something i didnt do on purpose. i love my horse to death and im doing all i can and shes very healthy.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I thought you said your trainer was about to castrate her stallion so you guys decided to put your mare in foal? Not that she was pregnant when you saved her from a slaughter house...
I doubt any job a 15 year old has supports horses. I didn't even think 15 year olds could legally work. At 23 years old, I STILL cannot afford to PROPERLY take care of even one horse. Much less one in foal.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

But yeah i second that I am glad that a vet is coming out monday. Definitely keep us updated. Let's hope she's not pregnant. Who knows, down the road you may actually want to...but it's not something a 15 year old needs to deal with.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i tried to breed her not knowing she might be pregnant because i forgot that the previous owner had told me she broke out and got to a clydesdale... but they told me she was not pregnant well they seem to be wrong. yes legally you can get a job at 15 and i have my parents helping.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

getting defensive and claiming people are jumping on you, when they're asking for clarifications, is not explaining. 

You're claiming you can provide a forever home, that you show a stallion (at the age of 15) and that you have a job... No one can say they will provide a forever home, because NO one knows what will happen in the future. What if you get laid off? Parents lose their house? You'd have to sell the horses. Claiming that you're going to be knowledgeable in a year to raise a foal is absurd...We had horses for over 6 years, bred for one foal, AND STILL had no clue how to train a foal....


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

atreyu917 said:


> I thought you said your trainer was about to castrate her stallion so you guys decided to put your mare in foal? Not that she was pregnant when you saved her from a slaughter house...
> I doubt any job a 15 year old has supports horses. I didn't even think 15 year olds could legally work. At 23 years old, I STILL cannot afford to PROPERLY take care of even one horse. Much less one in foal.


In my area in California, your school has to give the OK for you to get a PART time job. Which means you have to be getting good grades, Legally in most/probably every state a child under 16 cannot work full time.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What vet doesn't have an emergency number? Just sayin'?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with MsB... We are reading, we understand, it just doesn't add up. You knew there was a chance she could be pregnant, but you blew that off. Then, you attempted to get your mare pregnant, that you "saved" from the slaughter house.. Why? That is like breeding a rescue horse that is still starved.

What exactly is your horse registered as? Just out of curiousity.

I bought my rescue "in foal" had the vet check anyway.

Question, has your mare recieved any of her vaccinations since you have bought her?

Oh, and with the issue that you have a job, so I suppose you have enough money to pay for a farm call, ultrasound, possible sedation if your mare won't allow the ultrasound. Then, say she has a uterine infection or a false pregnancy, money for medication. 


Ah, and that fact! Yes, legally at 15 you can not work a full time job.

Are you thinking this through? These animals cost a but load of money when breeding. Hooves, teeth, vaccines...


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

sweetpealover said:


> i tried to breed her not knowing she might be pregnant because i forgot that the previous owner had told me she broke out and got to a clydesdale... but they told me she was not pregnant well they seem to be wrong. yes legally you can get a job at 15 and i have my parents helping.


So if she was preggers when you got her is a moot point because you were going to breed her anyway.
And of course your parents are helping. They'll be paying for the vet, they drive to get feed, they pay for your trainer...etc.
But trust me....you can't count on anything being certain for your future. I went 7 months without a job. Couldn't find ANYTHING for work. SO you never know how your situation will be when/if you ever move out etc. Horses live a long time and you can't guarantee where they will be 10 years from now.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i called the emergency number they didnt answer. i am NOT training it i have a trainer for it. i may not be able to provide a forever home but i will NOT let it go somewhere bad. i didnt say in a year i would know everything there is to know about foaling. i have just recently started showing the stud in open shows. i make A's in school and you have to have a work permit to work.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

What would happen if the foal got stuck in the mare? Would you make sure you found a vet to come out and check on her? Or would you just say, 'hey I tried, no answer' Who would pay for that vet bill? Honestly, I remember being 15 and I certainly remember what my first job paid....I doubt you can afford any emergency vet bill on your own. If you think your mare is preg, and has a discharge, Get your parents to Find a good emergency vet and have her checked out.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

But why add to overpopulation? WHY do you want a baby so bad from your horse if you're not sure you'll be able to keep it?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

So, if you knew you wouldn't know much about foaling then why try?

Like some of us have pointed out, even after years of experience with horses you will not know much about foaling. So its absurd to try and breed after only having a horse a year.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

atreyu917 said:


> But why add to overpopulation? WHY do you want a baby so bad from your horse if you're not sure you'll be able to keep it?


Why want a baby from a rescue who's got horrible manners/habits? Heck, for a heck of a nice price you could rescue another baby and save you and your mare the trouble of foaling!


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

like i said she was my first horse she wasnt starving and didnt have anything wrong with her they just couldnt sell her so they were just gonna send her to slaughter no i didnt know that there was that posibility because they told me she was not bred. and like i just said my parents help me alot shes been vaccinated shes a solid paint mare. i dont know her registered name right off hand. i never not once said i had a full time job not once did i say that .i said i have a job.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> like i said she was my first horse she wasnt starving and didnt have anything wrong with her they just couldnt sell her so they were just gonna send her to slaughter no i didnt know that there was that posibility because they told me she was not bred. and like i just said my parents help me alot shes been vaccinated shes a solid paint mare. i dont know her registered name right off hand. i never not once said i had a full time job not once did i say that .i said i have a job.


and you also said you pay for the majority of horse needs...and that your parents only buy food once and a while...


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i asked a simple question so stop treating me like im stupid i under stand that i TRIED to breed her before i was ready and i want one off her because i love her. i know yall know exactly how that feels if yall know what love for a horse is.... if the foal was to get hung up i would get a vet. i know NEVER to ask a question on here again...


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> i asked a simple question so stop treating me like im stupid i under stand that i TRIED to breed her before i was ready and i want one off her because i love her. i know yall know exactly how that feels if yall know what love for a horse is.... if the foal was to get hung up i would get a vet. i know NEVER to ask a question on here again...


I love every horse i owned, but I also knew better than to want a foal. Just because the mare has one personality doesn't mean the foal will even be close. You could have a loving mare who's calm and fantastic to be around. The foal could be pure satan, who charges you and tries to kill you every chance he/she gets.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought my rescue, in foal, for 250 dollars, she is an APHA with Doc Bar on both sides of her pedigree. Now, if I bought this girl in the condition she was in, neglected and staved, what does that say about the horse economy? If you end up not providing a forever home for this mare and foal, you might think you are selling it to a good place but who knows? No one here, not one person can give you that answer. 

I sold two horses a while back to a very very nice home, they were loved and getting the attention they needed. The couple got divorced and now I have no control on where they are going.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I bought my rescue, in foal, for 250 dollars, she is an APHA with Doc Bar on both sides of her pedigree. Now, if I bought this girl in the condition she was in, neglected and staved, what does that say about the horse economy? If you end up not providing a forever home for this mare and foal, you might think you are selling it to a good place but who knows? No one here, not one person can give you that answer.
> 
> I sold two horses a while back to a very very nice home, they were loved and getting the attention they needed. The couple got divorced and now I have no control on where they are going.


Oh, I bet that's heartbreaking!


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

that maybe so but i wanted a peice of her for when she passes. but what ever yall think im a bad owner if you want. my horses are fat and healthy and i know that.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I bought my rescue, in foal, for 250 dollars, she is an APHA with Doc Bar on both sides of her pedigree. Now, if I bought this girl in the condition she was in, neglected and staved, what does that say about the horse economy? IQUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful horse for $250. I have a weakness for paints for sure. Glad you saved her


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I love every horse i owned, but I also knew better than to want a foal. Just because the mare has one personality doesn't mean the foal will even be close. You could have a loving mare who's calm and fantastic to be around. The foal could be pure satan, who charges you and tries to kill you every chance he/she gets.


 
Haha, abosolutely love that description, fits my first and last purpose foal in my life!

My mare has an amazing temperment, I met the stallion before I bred her, he was pretty well mannered as well. Foal came out a devils child. Anyone that got around him that was knew, he just scared them out of their wits and chased them around. Yeah, they are cute when they are 200 pounds and you can control them. But when they are pushing 800 pounds at about 8 months old, they are trying to bite and rear up on you every chance they got, they are not so cute no more.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Haha, abosolutely love that description, fits my first and last purpose foal in my life!
> 
> My mare has an amazing temperment, I met the stallion before I bred her, he was pretty well mannered as well. Foal came out a devils child. Anyone that got around him that was knew, he just scared them out of their wits and chased them around. Yeah, they are cute when they are 200 pounds and you can control them. But when they are pushing 800 pounds at about 8 months old, they are trying to bite and rear up on you every chance they got, they are not so cute no more.


Sounds like you and I had the same colt!!!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

sweetpealover said:


> that maybe so but i wanted a peice of her for when she passes. but what ever yall think im a bad owner if you want. my horses are fat and healthy and i know that.


Horses live a long time, if you INSIST on having kin of your horse wait several more years when you're better prepared. And there are plenty other loveable horses out there that need to be saved before bringing another horse into this world. She already has bad habits you said so she may teach her foal the same. Just REALLY think about it before you attempt this again...that is, if she's not already carrying.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

sweetpealover said:


> that maybe so but i wanted a peice of her for when she passes. but what ever yall think im a bad owner if you want. my horses are fat and healthy and i know that.


No, Sweatpea, what we are trying to do is push you in the right direction before you make the same mistake I'm sure all of us once made.

I said the EXACT same thing with my mare who is pushing 18 next year. "I want a piece of her for when she dies" yeah, that stallion is now penned up with a 23 year old mare who the owners WANT to get pregnant. Its only.. oh 110 out every day, that horse has no shealter to get under, and I have to drive by him again and again and again, and I can't do jack diddly squat to help him.

Don't make the same mistkaes we all made. That, is what we are trying to get at.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

okay i get it i wont try to breed her again okay now will yall get off that subject. i under stand i did something wrong yall are worse than my mom scolding me.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

well im what ppl call a hard headed child and when it sounds like scolding then i dont respond well when you say it like you just did i understand.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you wanted people praising you, you came to the wrong place...


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Mom's and members are here for education. Sorry if that upsets you.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

sweetpealover said:


> well im what ppl call a hard headed child and when it sounds like scolding then i dont respond well


In the real world, you'll have to learn to take constructive criticism. It's a part of life, unfortunately :/


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> If you wanted people praising you, you came to the wrong place...


didnt come here for praise i came here for ANSWERS and not with snotty attitudes.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

atreyu917 said:


> Mom's and members are here for education. Sorry if that upsets you.


it only upsets me when i am looking for education and everybody on here wants to scold me for asking.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Then try again, give us a story that agrees with every thing you say.

Though I'm going to bed this is a false pregnancy, though we may all be surprised come monday.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> didnt come here for praise i came here for ANSWERS and not with snotty attitudes.


The only good answers you will get are from a VET who's throughly inspected your mare, We can only give guesses especially with no pictures.

ETA: I think this mare has a uterine infection, thus the leaking fluid and unwillingness to be bred.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

monday ill be back on here with the results. ive done all i can and im not trying to please yall.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> The only good answers you will get are from a VET who's throughly inspected your mare, We can only give guesses especially with no pictures.


Exactly. The vet will give you a true answer, but please get a Equine vet, not a "Mixed, mostly small animals with the occasion of a horse" kind of vet.

With us, we give educated guesses, but at the moment we are giving blind guessed because we don't know what you are looking at.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> The only good answers you will get are from a VET who's throughly inspected your mare, We can only give guesses especially with no pictures.
> 
> ETA: I think this mare has a uterine infection, thus the leaking fluid and unwillingness to be bred.


 
Hmm, I change my guess! I just remembered my mare leaking fluid and I later found she had a uterine infection..

And not to change the subject but... Oh no, I've been robbed of one of my carrots! Dx


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Hmm, I change my guess! I just remembered my mare leaking fluid and I later found she had a uterine infection..
> 
> And not to change the subject but... Oh no, I've been robbed of one of my carrots! Dx


ruh roh! *guards carrots*


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Please let us know what is going on.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

...... 

That's all I can really say.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> What vet doesn't have an emergency number? Just sayin'?


Niether of the two vets in my town have emergency numbers. (which is why I use and work for a vet in another town (hour away), but at 15 I was at the mercy of the local vets, lost a few loved pets because of it to).


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY!!!yall are a bunch of internet bullies! and I thought I was mean!!!First, sweetpea came on here asking US, the horse people, for our input. Seems to me she is doing all she can. She has contacted a vet and her parents are aware. I can relate when it comes to being in an area that it is hard to get a vet to, all of the ones around here are 40 miles away no matter the direction, and not being the child of "horsey" parents you tend to rely on others that are "horsey" and just run things by your parents and catch them up.Yall are all jumping on her case about what she is doing wrong but lord, no one is perfect. Should she have looked into having her mare checked earlier and sooner? Yes, yes, and yes again, but we all make mistakes and we learn from them!!!! I am sure all of you can relate to that!I WOULD LIKE TO SAY good job for calling the vet and trying to ask for help that IS what you should do when you are not fully educated in what ever you may be dealing with! I wish you the best of luck and I hope your mare will be okay and if she is preggers I pray for all of you. (momma, baby, and you)Second, I would like to point out that many of you that have found it so easy to pin her as the bad guy here and say things are not adding up have not read all of her post. She made it very clear that a. she did not know what was going on and was not educated to know b. she has contacted a vet c. she is going off info from her trainer that she also contacted (good or bad trainer is besides the point right now) d. she is 15 and her PARENTS KNOW!Does she have faults? yesHas she made mistakes? yesIs she ready to deal with a horse? maybe so, maybe notIs she ready to deal with a foal? WHO IS!?!?!Is she old enough to show a stud? WHO CARES!!!Is her trainer a good trainer? I DO NOT KNOW HER TO SAY!Does she have the money to take care of the horse and/or foal? SOMETHING ALWAYS COMES UP!!! you may think you are prepared but everytime you turn around there is something that needs to be paid for!^^^that being said no one can say they have the money to take care of a horse - that is why so many get un cared for properly!!!!Does that mean people that are only millionaires should own horses? Maybe  but NO!I could go on about how much I HATE back yard breeding and how people who let there horses get out and even have a chance to get to a stud should not be owners and how I hate people who just breed to breed BUT SHE DID NOT OWN THE HORSE WHEN IT GOT OUT and even though she was going to breed her mare to her trainers stud just so her trainer could get one last baby out of him, seems to me if you think about it the trainer was probably going to help and if not then yes that is stupid but dang that was not her question!!!I am not saying she is COMPLETELY right and YALL are completely WRONG nor do I claim to KNOW EVERYTHING.but I think many have forgotten what this forum is for!!! That is to help one another in positive ways!She came trying to help her mare and in return you have all twisted it and made her seem like she was not doing what she needed to be doing to help her mare.!!! I feel like I am repeating myself but I would just like to shake you all. !!!no, this is not the place to go in emergency situations like this one seems to be, but there is not much else she can do.AND THIS MAY SHOCK ALOT OF YOU OUT THERE!!! but although we as horse people can clearly see this is something that should be seen about asap non horse people would be like "o she will be fine she can wait till Monday" and for a 15 year old with non horse parents(WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME) that is a pain. BECAUSE HELLO you can not make adults much less your parents listen to you and make them realize it is a 911 situation I can only imagine how upset and stressful this must all be to her and by her coming on here as an outlet to ease some of her stress and probably hoping people would tell her it is going to be okay just breath and stay calm (even if it may be a lie) is something we all need to hear from time to time even if we have fudged up royally THAT IS OUR BABIES that are hurting!!!! I understand, you all make valid points, and yes alot of the things people have said and things people have brought up are things she needs to think about but can we not all help her get through this first!?!?!Also I want to say THANK YOU to all who adopt/rescue. It is something I hope to do again some day, but at this point (please do not hate me for this because I know this is going to sound bad) I do not have the time, money, or patience for mutts. I use to be the girl who would take any horse with four legs but you grow up and realize they all can not be saved or "fixed". I wish there were more people out there that did rescue instead of breed more but sometimes rescuing a horse can be more time/work/money and I am just not up to all that right now, before you go saying your smart butt comments I know sounds hateful! and yes I have dealt with rescue horses in the past and had both good and bad out comes.I think I will stop ranting now SweetPea I hope you are doing okay and I hope your mare is fine, please keep me posted!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> WOW IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY!!!yall are a bunch of internet bullies! and I thought I was mean!!!First, sweetpea came on here asking US, the horse people, for our input. Seems to me she is doing all she can. She has contacted a vet and her parents are aware. I can relate when it comes to being in an area that it is hard to get a vet to, all of the ones around here are 40 miles away no matter the direction, and not being the child of "horsey" parents you tend to rely on others that are "horsey" and just run things by your parents and catch them up.Yall are all jumping on her case about what she is doing wrong but lord, no one is perfect. Should she have looked into having her mare checked earlier and sooner? Yes, yes, and yes again, but we all make mistakes and we learn from them!!!! I am sure all of you can relate to that!I WOULD LIKE TO SAY good job for calling the vet and trying to ask for help that IS what you should do when you are not fully educated in what ever you may be dealing with! I wish you the best of luck and I hope your mare will be okay and if she is preggers I pray for all of you. (momma, baby, and you)Second, I would like to point out that many of you that have found it so easy to pin her as the bad guy here and say things are not adding up have not read all of her post. She made it very clear that a. she did not know what was going on and was not educated to know b. she has contacted a vet c. she is going off info from her trainer that she also contacted (good or bad trainer is besides the point right now) d. she is 15 and her PARENTS KNOW!Does she have faults? yesHas she made mistakes? yesIs she ready to deal with a horse? maybe so, maybe notIs she ready to deal with a foal? WHO IS!?!?!Is she old enough to show a stud? WHO CARES!!!Is her trainer a good trainer? I DO NOT KNOW HER TO SAY!Does she have the money to take care of the horse and/or foal? SOMETHING ALWAYS COMES UP!!! you may think you are prepared but everytime you turn around there is something that needs to be paid for!^^^that being said no one can say they have the money to take care of a horse - that is why so many get un cared for properly!!!!Does that mean people that are only millionaires should own horses? Maybe  but NO!I could go on about how much I HATE back yard breeding and how people who let there horses get out and even have a chance to get to a stud should not be owners and how I hate people who just breed to breed BUT SHE DID NOT OWN THE HORSE WHEN IT GOT OUT and even though she was going to breed her mare to her trainers stud just so her trainer could get one last baby out of him, seems to me if you think about it the trainer was probably going to help and if not then yes that is stupid but dang that was not her question!!!I am not saying she is COMPLETELY right and YALL are completely WRONG nor do I claim to KNOW EVERYTHING.but I think many have forgotten what this forum is for!!! That is to help one another in positive ways!She came trying to help her mare and in return you have all twisted it and made her seem like she was not doing what she needed to be doing to help her mare.!!! I feel like I am repeating myself but I would just like to shake you all. !!!no, this is not the place to go in emergency situations like this one seems to be, but there is not much else she can do.AND THIS MAY SHOCK ALOT OF YOU OUT THERE!!! but although we as horse people can clearly see this is something that should be seen about asap non horse people would be like "o she will be fine she can wait till Monday" and for a 15 year old with non horse parents(WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME) that is a pain. BECAUSE HELLO you can not make adults much less your parents listen to you and make them realize it is a 911 situation I can only imagine how upset and stressful this must all be to her and by her coming on here as an outlet to ease some of her stress and probably hoping people would tell her it is going to be okay just breath and stay calm (even if it may be a lie) is something we all need to hear from time to time even if we have fudged up royally THAT IS OUR BABIES that are hurting!!!! I understand, you all make valid points, and yes alot of the things people have said and things people have brought up are things she needs to think about but can we not all help her get through this first!?!?!Also I want to say THANK YOU to all who adopt/rescue. It is something I hope to do again some day, but at this point (please do not hate me for this because I know this is going to sound bad) I do not have the time, money, or patience for mutts. I use to be the girl who would take any horse with four legs but you grow up and realize they all can not be saved or "fixed". I wish there were more people out there that did rescue instead of breed more but sometimes rescuing a horse can be more time/work/money and I am just not up to all that right now, before you go saying your smart butt comments I know sounds hateful! and yes I have dealt with rescue horses in the past and had both good and bad out comes.I think I will stop ranting now SweetPea I hope you are doing okay and I hope your mare is fine, please keep me posted!


sorry for that big mess! i had it all spaced out but it would not take it?!?!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thankyou for saying that sierrams1123!! Thats exactly what I wanted to say!

She here asking for help on a what I thought was a friendly helpful site and everyone shoots at her looking for every little mistake she's made and call her foolish and inconsiderate and dumb. Ya'll aren't very helpfull and I'm ashamed to be part of this site. How dare all you people? HOW DARE YOU!! I thought this site was filled with people just waiting to help someone else with answers.

You are just making me so mad! Help her! Help her please!! She doesn't need scolding from someone she needs answers to her unanswered questions for heavens sake!! This is why there are so many people out there who are scared to ask questions because of all the dumb know-it-alls. 

HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Any of you who have been around this forum very long know that this is not scolding at all. The fact is, of you READ the OP's threads, there are a NUMBER of contradictions. Just one of which is that she has a trainer for the foal (but she has already said her trainer is in another state?) 
:evil::evil:
It is beyond ridiculous to me that ANYONE have a horse that was possibly bred, who pays attention to the previous owner saying she is not pregnant, and does not even MENTION it to a vet over the past 9 months she has had the horse. DId it not ever even occur to her to at least ask? And, yes, I know she has said this is her first horse (but then she refers to her "horses", so not sure what to believe), but if she has a "trainer" she could maybe mention it to her? Or a mom and dad who it never occurred to? Sorry but I find it pretty unvbelievable that anyone is quite that oblivious, particularly when they are parents? (so obviosly they have an idea of how this works? Males gets with female.....well, you know...or perhaps you don't?)

Sorry, but this is a bit ridiculous, and if I sound like I am scolding, so be it. This is pure ignorance, and the horse is the one who will suffer. If she IS bred, the OP better hope that she can deliver a clyde cross foal! I would be concerned about that myself.......

****Head.....desk*****


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to be mean but...wow. Paragraph?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Any of you who have been around this forum very long know that this is not scolding at all. The fact is, of you READ the OP's threads, there are a NUMBER of contradictions. Just one of which is that she has a trainer for the foal (but she has already said her trainer is in another state?)
> :evil::evil:
> It is beyond ridiculous to me that ANYONE have a horse that was possibly bred, who pays attention to the previous owner saying she is not pregnant, and does not even MENTION it to a vet over the past 9 months she has had the horse. DId it not ever even occur to her to at least ask? And, yes, I know she has said this is her first horse (but then she refers to her "horses", so not sure what to believe), but if she has a "trainer" she could maybe mention it to her? Or a mom and dad who it never occurred to? Sorry but I find it pretty unvbelievable that anyone is quite that oblivious, particularly when they are parents? (so obviosly they have an idea of how this works? Males gets with female.....well, you know...or perhaps you don't?)
> 
> ...


Very much agreed. You can't just claim ignorance and make whats done ok. Ph and sierrasms-the trainer didn't want one last Foal, the OP wanted one out of her mare because she "loves her and wanted a baby from her before she dies" which is not a good reason at all.

It just sucks that a vet won't be out till tomorrow. I'm just hoping for not pregnant so this giant mess cam be averted


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> sorry for that big mess! i had it all spaced out but it would not take it?!?!





SugarPlumLove said:


> Thankyou for saying that sierrams1123!! Thats exactly what I wanted to say!
> 
> She here asking for help on a what I thought was a friendly helpful site and everyone shoots at her looking for every little mistake she's made and call her foolish and inconsiderate and dumb. Ya'll aren't very helpfull and I'm ashamed to be part of this site. How dare all you people? HOW DARE YOU!! I thought this site was filled with people just waiting to help someone else with answers.
> 
> ...




Which means you support ignorance, and excuses. What if that mare dies in labor because YOU supported her not getting a hold of her vet? I'd rather be tough on her NOW, than find out later that you poo-poo'd her into thinking it's ok to have NO FREAKING CLUE why her mare is leaking fluids....


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> Which means you support ignorance, and excuses. What if that mare dies in labor because YOU supported her not getting a hold of her vet? I'd rather be tough on her NOW, than find out later that you poo-poo'd her into thinking it's ok to have NO FREAKING CLUE why her mare is leaking fluids....


I do not support ignorance and excuses but the girl doesn't not need you to be looking for the mistakes she made right now. She needs help. Not people to be shouting at her and telling her she did something wrong. It's done, it happened and getting mad at her won't make it disappear.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

She cant get a hold of her or any vet, leads to excuses..No pictures of said mare, yet wants US to give her a yes or no as to if her mare is in labor...and we're all mean for telling her our opinions. Now I remember why I dislike forums...too many people wanting to coddle and not give valid information


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


> and for a 15 year old with non horse parents(WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME) that is a pain. BECAUSE HELLO you can not make adults much less your parents listen to you and make them realize it is a 911 situation I can only imagine how upset and stressful this must all be


 This is what I have to agree with. Mommy and daddy get you horses because you want them (me), and then we know nothing about what to do. Unfortunately that is no excuse. Everyone in the situation needs to be educated before getting animals. We weren't, and we suffered for 2 years. Now we know more (most because of this forum<3 thanks guys), and it needs to stay that way. Yeah, you learn things the hard way, but you shouldn't *need *to. 

Good luck OP, even if it's harsh I suggest you listen to it. Express your concern to your parents. Try to tell them. If not good luck on Monday..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Guess some of us find no excuse for this kind of ignorance, and find it hard to swallow. Being 15 supposedly with parents involved and not being able to figure out that there isa possibility that the questio n of pregnancy should at least be asked? Really? If you don't know that when a male and female get intogether ther is that possibility, no matter what anyone says, you have no business owning an animal. Sorry if you find that harsh, but that is pretty basic knowledge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Guess some of us find no excuse for this kind of ignorance, and find it hard to swallow. Being 15 supposedly with parents involved and not being able to figure out that there isa possibility that the questio n of pregnancy should at least be asked? Really? If you don't know that when a male and female get intogether ther is that possibility, no matter what anyone says, you have no business owning an animal. Sorry if you find that harsh, but that is pretty basic knowledge
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My worry is the mare has fluid leaking...which is nothing to sit around and post on the internet. And if saying to clarify her story and get a vet makes me a big bully...well then. So be it!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

This whole thing is just ridiculous. 

If my mare was experiencing these things, I'd get in my truck and get my vet MYSELF. If she really did love this mare as much as she says, she'd have her parents more involved, because a 15 year old who has a "job" who pays for most of the food... wait no.. her parents do... or WHAT? She goes back and forth on that situation. A 15 year old cannot support a horse with ANY job, I have a job too and I still need my mom's help for a lot of things. 

Believe me, when I was younger I wanted a baby out of my mare because I thought she was, "pretty and I love her and she'd have such cuteee babies." I grew out of that quick. There are so many unwanted horses in this world, it'd just be cruel to bring yet another one in. As well as risking losing the mare and/or baby along with that all... is just no thank you. Especially for a 15 year old to talk about breeding. It sounds like her trainer doesn't know much of anything or is taking advantage of the girl who knows nothing about horses.

I dunno, this just seems like a big huge troll to me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sweetpealover said:


> that maybe so but i wanted a peice of her for when she passes.



That is always the worst reason to breed.

You only had this horse for a short time so expecting us to feel you bonded so close to it in such a short time that you "want a piece of her" is stretching the credibility limit a bit.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Spyder said:


> That is always the worst reason to breed.
> 
> You only had this horse for a short time so expecting us to feel you bonded so close to it in such a short time that you "want a piece of her" is stretching the credibility limit a bit.


Have I ever told you I love your spiders unibrow? I'm terrified of spiders but that picture just cracks me up!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Spyder said:


> That is always the worst reason to breed.
> 
> You only had this horse for a short time so expecting us to feel you bonded so close to it in such a short time that you "want a piece of her" is stretching the credibility limit a bit.


And also, she even tells on how the mare has such a nasty attitude and bad habits. Yet she wants a piece of her. :roll:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MsBHavin said:


> Have I ever told you I love your spiders unibrow? I'm terrified of spiders but that picture just cracks me up!


LOL

He/she looks at the world in wonder ( at least that is how it appears to me).


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines his/her unibrow looks like R Lee Ermey's (his are really bushy) http://images.zap2it.com/images/celeb-74093/r-lee-ermey-2.jpg 

and it also kinda looks like he's got a mustache, and is plotting evil doings..


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I love how you guys are just casually chatting about spiders, lol. He looks like he's ready to go spider ninja on someone.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL at the R Lee Ermey reference -- I can just hear that spider saying, "What is your major malfunction?" DH is a retired Marine and we actually have a talking R Lee Ermey doll.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

iambatmanxx said:


> I love how you guys are just casually chatting about spiders, lol. He looks like he's ready to go spider ninja on someone.


It's either chat about spiders or continue to beat a dead horse with trying to get through to the OP -- sometimes you just have to know when to give up.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

themacpack said:


> LOL at the R Lee Ermey reference -- I can just hear that spider saying, "What is your major malfunction?" DH is a retired Marine and we actually have a talking R Lee Ermey doll.


OMG They have one of those?! Must find one!!!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

themacpack said:


> It's either chat about spiders or continue to beat a dead horse with trying to get through to the OP -- sometimes you just have to know when to give up.



Very, very true.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MsBHavin said:


> and it also kinda looks like he's got a mustache, and is plotting evil doings..



_Laughs like a witch and runs around hysterically._

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> OMG They have one of those?! Must find one!!!


It was a gift from a family he came to know while on Recruiting Duty -- they ordered it online from the R Lee website.


----------



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

I would say to Sweet Pea...go to your local library or bookstore and get a buttload of vet books on horses, breeding horses etc. and research research research....not even the net can provide all the answers you seek


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Thankyou for saying that sierrams1123!! Thats exactly what I wanted to say!
> 
> She here asking for help on a what I thought was a friendly helpful site and everyone shoots at her looking for every little mistake she's made and call her foolish and inconsiderate and dumb. Ya'll aren't very helpfull and I'm ashamed to be part of this site. How dare all you people? HOW DARE YOU!! I thought this site was filled with people just waiting to help someone else with answers.
> 
> ...


 
^^^thank you glad to know I am not the only one who thought this.



franknbeans said:


> Any of you who have been around this forum very long know that this is not scolding at all. The fact is, of you READ the OP's threads, there are a NUMBER of contradictions. Just one of which is that she has a trainer for the foal (but she has already said her trainer is in another state?)
> :evil::evil:
> It is beyond ridiculous to me that ANYONE have a horse that was possibly bred, who pays attention to the previous owner saying she is not pregnant, and does not even MENTION it to a vet over the past 9 months she has had the horse. DId it not ever even occur to her to at least ask? And, yes, I know she has said this is her first horse (but then she refers to her "horses", so not sure what to believe), but if she has a "trainer" she could maybe mention it to her? Or a mom and dad who it never occurred to? Sorry but I find it pretty unvbelievable that anyone is quite that oblivious, particularly when they are parents? (so obviosly they have an idea of how this works? Males gets with female.....well, you know...or perhaps you don't?)
> 
> ...


^^^ p.s. by what I read she stated her trainer was out of town in another state AT THIS TIME!!!!!
and yes she did make a pretty BIG mistake on not bringing it up to a vet about the poss of her mare being preggers (like I said before) but lord we all have our faults. I am not saying she has valid excuses and we should ignore all things wrong that she has done or whatever but that does not make her a bad horse owner!! She is young and in time will learn seems to me she is alot better then most her age who run there horses legs off and do not feed them properly and even if they are preggers they do not even try to contact a vet. Sadly we all learn from OUR OWN mistakes and sadly sometimes the ANIMALS has to suffer.
I also did not mean her parents were oblivious to what happens when a stud gets with a mare I meant some parents just do not care if there is something wrong with the horse if they are not "horse" people, my parents left everything up to me of course I did not have ownership to my first horse until I was 18 and yes I agree people should not just buy there children horses because they want one but it happens - sadly.

I do agree this is all ridiculous, there is so much that could have been done to prevent it all from getting this far. But what is done is done there is nothing we can say or do to change it now so I believe we should previde her with the help she needs to make it better! Do you not?! Like I stated in my earlier post, you have valid points and there are things that have been said that I agree should be thought about but things could be said in a different way. No need to scold she is only asking for everyones help.



corinowalk said:


> Sorry to be mean but...wow. Paragraph?


^^^ yeah I know right!! it looks nothing like how it did when I was typing it. IDK what happened!?



atreyu917 said:


> Very much agreed. You can't just claim ignorance and make whats done ok. Ph and sierrasms-the trainer didn't want one last Foal, the OP wanted one out of her mare because she "loves her and wanted a baby from her before she dies" which is not a good reason at all.
> 
> It just sucks that a vet won't be out till tomorrow. I'm just hoping for not pregnant so this giant mess cam be averted


^^^and the OP stated in one of her post that she was only thinking of breeding now with her trainers stud because her trainer was soon to have her stud gelded so that was one reason. I believe her reply to the fact that she wanted a baby from her mare because she loves her and wants a baby from her before she dies is because people were calling her out on her comment about the mare having a nasty attitude and all. I DO NOT AGREE THAT THIS IS A VALID REASON TO BREED BY ANY MEANS!!
And yes I also hate that the vet could not get out sooner.



MsBHavin said:


> Which means you support ignorance, and excuses. What if that mare dies in labor because YOU supported her not getting a hold of her vet? I'd rather be tough on her NOW, than find out later that you poo-poo'd her into thinking it's ok to have NO FREAKING CLUE why her mare is leaking fluids....


^^^ I do not support IGNORANCE or EXCUSES, I fault the horses prev owners more then SweetPea. AND LIKE I HAVE SAID BEFORE I do believe she has made mistakes but OMG SHE IS TRYING!!!!



MsBHavin said:


> She cant get a hold of her or any vet, leads to excuses..No pictures of said mare, yet wants US to give her a yes or no as to if her mare is in labor...and we're all mean for telling her our opinions. Now I remember why I dislike forums...too many people wanting to coddle and not give valid information


^^^ it is poss she has tryed and tryed ot get a hold of said vet or vets. my equine vet that I use does not have an emergency number they only have the main number that you call and then if it is an emergency you leave a voice mail (that they monitor) and then they call you back. Also with her age and lack of horsey parents she may have no other option but to wait for the vet to come when they can.
I am not trying to sugar coat anything because trust me that is not me AT ALL just saying IMO she is trying and trying and trying to do the right thing I am offering my support and advice.



ilovemyPhillip said:


> This is what I have to agree with. Mommy and daddy get you horses because you want them (me), and then we know nothing about what to do. Unfortunately that is no excuse. Everyone in the situation needs to be educated before getting animals. We weren't, and we suffered for 2 years. Now we know more (most because of this forum<3 thanks guys), and it needs to stay that way. Yeah, you learn things the hard way, but you shouldn't *need *to.
> 
> Good luck OP, even if it's harsh I suggest you listen to it. Express your concern to your parents. Try to tell them. If not good luck on Monday..


^^^ me agree  parents should NOT get the children horses unless the parent it horse educated. If your child loves horse by all means you will save money by finding a local barn and paying for the child to take lessons or even volunteer and alot of them have leases that they do with their lesson horses that many barns do. Sadly so many people think being a horse owner is the same as being a dog or a cat owner, and we all know that is not true!
And sadly people seem to learn things the hard way, if only we lived in perfect and noone and nothing has to suffer because of an uneducated person. 




KDW said:


> I would say to Sweet Pea...go to your local library or bookstore and get a buttload of vet books on horses, breeding horses etc. and research research research....not even the net can provide all the answers you seek


^^^yes yes yes! study study study! learn learn learn!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't had my fill in the rant for the day. If I do remember right, the OP posted this thread not to long before posting this one.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/my-horse-pregnant-93500/

The mare she shows looks like an over weight mare, not a pregnant one. Actually, she doesn't even look different in the pictures she posted AT ALL.

Anyone who has been on the site long enough would know that anyone with such a story, idiocy, and a butt load of excuses is going to get the opinions of some people that are not to happy.

Like I said before, last night I believe, we are trying to keep her from making the same mistakes the rest of us have made sometime in our horse experience. 

The OP has a ridiculous story in hand. She bought a mare that has the chance of being pregnant, a large chance at that. Believing some idiots that probably didn't even get the mare checked is absurd. When she bought the mare she should have got a check on her anyway, and yes, should have said something to the vet. So now if this mare is pregnant, she will have went her whole gestation without any vet care or nutrition of that what a pregnant mare should get. 

I tried to help the OP last night, and I still haven't seen any pictures of what she is claiming. The bag being full and waxed, the vulva relaxing, not a bit of it. So how can we here on this site begin to help her if we have nothing to go on?

Hearing someone say these things isn't like seeing them, someone who really wants their mare to foal, and obviously the OP does, is going to be seeing things that truely aren't there.

Okay, over night a mare does not just "poof" into being pregnant, that is called a false pregnancy. Same thing with "poofing" out of being pregnant, it was false.

Unless the OP doesn't see her mare every single day, she should have noticed the weight gain LONG before this.

Now if the OP wants some serious help, she needs to hold her breath until the vet gets there because that is the only person that will give her what she needs to know.

If she wants opinions, she can show some pictures of what she is "seeing". I think all of us here should give our serious opinion on this, we have critiqued her nearly to the wall so we can back up until there is another turn in this pretty little story.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

*^^^and the OP stated in one of her post that she was only thinking of breeding now with her trainers stud because her trainer was soon to have her stud gelded so that was one reason. I believe her reply to the fact that she wanted a baby from her mare because she loves her and wants a baby from her before she dies is because people were calling her out on her comment about the mare having a nasty attitude and all. I DO NOT AGREE THAT THIS IS A VALID REASON TO BREED BY ANY MEANS!!
And yes I also hate that the vet could not get out sooner.*

What's your point though? It doesn't matter who the stallion was, she was going to do it anyway. And it's completely irresponsible to do it in a rush just because her trainer was gelding the stallion that was on site. Somehow, I doubt she would have done much research and have been super picky about the stud she bred to, seeing as how she probably can't afford a decent studd's fee


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE]What's your point though? It doesn't matter who the stallion was, she was going to do it anyway. And it's completely irresponsible to do it in a rush just because her trainer was gelding the stallion that was on site. Somehow, I doubt she would have done much research and have been super picky about the stud she bred to, seeing as how she probably can't afford a decent studd's fee[/QUOTE]

Decent being near the thousand? Hah, that is the only decency I've seen on a good stallion.

I question the fact that the mare was an APHA and the people that previously owned her could not sell her, that makes me wonder if there is something wrong with her.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So-OP-did the vet come out today? What was the outcome? Update please?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Also waiting for an update...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone wanting popcorn?

I have some in the microwave!


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL Spyder


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, please do give us an update.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Anyone wanting popcorn?
> 
> I have some in the microwave!


Me me me!


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

i will not put an update on here becasue of the way yall are being its my business now. no thanks to yalls help except the few who understand what im going thru the vet did come out. if the few who were nice wanna know message me and ill tell i wont post it on here tho.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck. Sorry you think we are all a bunch of big meanies for trying to figure out the truth and giving our input. Hope at least some of it sank in.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

sweetpealover said:


> i will not put an update on here becasue of the way yall are being its my business now. no thanks to yalls help except the few who understand what im going thru the vet did come out. if the few who were nice wanna know message me and ill tell i wont post it on here tho.


Posting updates and photos might actually help, since I think a lot of people were on the fence (like myself) about whether or not you had a mare in foal or not. You could try to rectify the situation and assure us you have done the responsible thing, instead of turning the cold shoulder and doing something so immature as "Nope I'm not showing you cuz you were mean".


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sweetpealover said:


> i will not put an update on here becasue of the way yall are being its my business now. no thanks to yalls help except the few who understand what im going thru the vet did come out. if the few who were nice wanna know message me and ill tell i wont post it on here tho.



All this post did was to show a lack of maturity and make us feel that those that questioned you are probably right and you do not have the level of experience or maturity to own a horse, let alone a possible pregnant one.

I personally agree that there is probably an infection going on and I hope that you will not be burying this horse as a result of your neglect.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothing says maturity like taking your ball and going home. I hope for the best for your horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Spyder said:


> All this post did was to show a lack of maturity and make us feel that those that questioned you are probably right and you do not have the level of experience or maturity to own a horse, let alone a possible pregnant one.
> 
> I personally agree that there is probably an infection going on and I hope that you will not be burying this horse as a result of your neglect.


How mature do expect a 15 yr old to be? Lots of adults on here get offended also. The vet was out so it is not being neglected.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not coming here anymore - the carrot bandit has robbed me TWICE whilst reading this thread!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> The vet was out so it is not being neglected.


NOTHING in her post confirms a vet was out.

For all we know it could not make it.

Given the inconsistencies already presented by the OP we will be told it was then maybe it will come next week or that a friend looked at her horse or any number of "other scenarios".

PS................ Even a 15 year old should have the maturity to tell the truth.( or how to...ummm stretch the truth)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Spyder said:


> NOTHING in her post confirms a vet was out.
> 
> For all we know it could not make it.
> 
> ...


 Originally Posted by *sweetpealover*  
_i will not put an update on here becasue of the way yall are being its my business now. No thanks to yalls help except the few who understand what I'm going thru* the vet did come out.* If the few who were nice wanna know message me and ill tell I wont post it on here tho.
She states that the vet came out. 


*What do you want her to post the receipt?*
_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Spyder said:


> *NOTHING in her post confirms a vet was out.*
> 
> For all we know it could not make it.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I take such issue with the OP/thread -- all that has been offered in what I have read is reasons (excuses) as to why the horse had not been seen by a vet. Perhaps you can point us to where that is stated differently, churumbeque?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have also been kinda keeping up with this thread out of curiousity without posting. I would like to know how the horse is doing. Even if you're only 15, you came onto here for help, got it, and now you're saying it's your business and not everyone elses because you got more information and constuctive criticism than you could handle. Everyone on this site is here to help owners and horses, even if it may not always seem this way. I am very interested to see if the vet was really out and what he/she had to say, so please share!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

churumbeque said:


> Originally Posted by *sweetpealover*
> _i will not put an update on here becasue of the way yall are being its my business now. No thanks to yalls help except the few who understand what I'm going thru* the vet did come out.* If the few who were nice wanna know message me and ill tell I wont post it on here tho._
> _She states that the vet came out. _
> 
> ...


Let's see.....we have a 15 yr old who has many different stories, such that some of us are not even sure she HAS a horse, and is not a troll, but you expect us to just take her at her word that the vet was out? 

Sorry, I didn't fall off the truck yesterday.:? Perhaps my experience raising a drama queen teen tells me differently. Thankfully she is now human again.:wink: Give this one about 15 years, then send her back here, and she MAY be believable.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> _
> *What do you want her to post the receipt?*
> _



Just the results and if the mare is pregnant ( I think not) or if it has an infection ( which I think it does). And what will be done.

To have dragged us into her world with her original post and not come to a final conclusion is no better that spinning a tall tale to get everyone into an emotional state then say you were joking............THIS is how she is coming across. 

In the end we are all concerned about this mare ( if it is real) and if it will be put in a healthy state.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been scanning this thread for a few days waiting for the results.

Shame the OP won't share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *churumbeque*
> How mature do you expect a 15 year old to be?


I expect her to be mature enough to finish what she started instead of quitting when she doesn't like what she is hearing. One way or another, her mare has a problem. The reason people are so frustrated is that she has so far offered very spotty information that is inconclusive and contradictive. When people requested that she clarify and add more information or pictures, she got defensive. At this point, I don’t really care who pays the bills or why she tried to breed her horse. I think people have discussed that enough and there is little more to be said on the subject. All I care about, and all I think most people care about, is the health of her mare.

Sweetpea: Trust me; I remember what it was like to be 15. At that age, if you want to own a horse and be responsible for it, it needs to be all or nothing. Either you are grown-up enough to handle it or you are not. Now, there are many people on this forum that have a lot of experience and knowledge when it comes to horses. I know that criticism can at times be difficult to accept, but everyone here only wants what is best for you and your horse. No one is being “mean”. If you really want to show that you care about your horse and that you are indeed capable of owning for her, give us some facts. What did the vet say and what are you doing about it? You will make yourself look better and it will give others an opportunity to offer you some sincere advice and guidance. You asked a question and we want to answer it to the best of our ability. Isn’t that what this forum is for? Running away and getting defensive will not lead to learning and it will cause discord on both sides. If you choose to be stubborn and immature, then you prove that you are not adult enough to own a horse. If you act like an adult, people will respect you for it and you will most likely receive more support. Either way, I wish you and your mare luck.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> How mature do expect a 15 yr old to be?


When I was 15, I was far more mature than many adults in this world. In some countries, girls are married by 15. 

I also agree that her decision to not share was very immature.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I will never understand how people join a forum, post, get questioned and then get upset that people want answers....
If you can't handle the fact that not everyone will agree with you, why join a forum?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I will never understand how people join a forum, post, get questioned and then get upset that people want answers....
> If you can't handle the fact that not everyone will agree with you, why join a forum?


Completely agree. This is what public forums are for - sharing information and receiving information to help people out in situations like this.


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

shes a very healthy pregnant mare i have 3 experianced breeders and a vet on call she will be foaling in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

sweetpealover said:


> shes a very healthy pregnant mare i have 3 experianced breeders and a vet on call she will be foaling in the next 2 weeks.


She is carrying very small then! good luck


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

she gained over 100 pounds in a day so shes getting much larger....


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

In a day??? wow!!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

sweetpealover said:


> she gained over 100 pounds in a day so shes getting much larger....


At the risk of upsetting you, I have to point out that what you are claiming is, simply put, impossible.
IF it were possible, it would be at an extreme detriment to the horse's health.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

themacpack said:


> At the risk of upsetting you, I have to point out that what you are claiming is, simply put, impossible.
> IF it were possible, it would be at an extreme detriment to the horse's health.


I sure know I'd hate to gain 100 lbs in one day! lol


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I sure know I'd hate to gain 100 lbs in one day! lol


That's what I was thinking! 

But yeah....good luck with this baby. Hopefully mom and baby will be ok.


----------



## Hooves (Jul 31, 2011)

As messed up as the whole situation is, I couldn't help but smile. I hope the foal turns out healthy, and the mare is okay. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just read the whole thing...Good luck, hope she has a healthy foal!


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

well i dont know for sure that she gained 100 pounds but she sure looks like it her belly is HUGE!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sweetpealover said:


> well i dont know for sure that she gained 100 pounds but she sure looks like it her belly is HUGE!


What sort of weigh scale are you using ??


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

my mind lol im just guessing. she has deff put on weight tho.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

100 pounds of worms?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

atreyu917 said:


> *^^^and the OP stated in one of her post that she was only thinking of breeding now with her trainers stud because her trainer was soon to have her stud gelded so that was one reason. I believe her reply to the fact that she wanted a baby from her mare because she loves her and wants a baby from her before she dies is because people were calling her out on her comment about the mare having a nasty attitude and all. I DO NOT AGREE THAT THIS IS A VALID REASON TO BREED BY ANY MEANS!!*
> *And yes I also hate that the vet could not get out sooner.*
> 
> What's your point though? It doesn't matter who the stallion was, she was going to do it anyway. And it's completely irresponsible to do it in a rush just because her trainer was gelding the stallion that was on site. Somehow, I doubt she would have done much research and have been super picky about the stud she bred to, seeing as how she probably can't afford a decent studd's fee


^^^AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE, *I DO NOT AGREE THAT THIS IS A VALID REASON TO BREED BY ANY MEANS!! *I mean just that! That is my point, is there something confusing about that?



churumbeque said:


> How mature do expect a 15 yr old to be? Lots of adults on here get offended also. The vet was out so it is not being neglected.


^^^agreed!



sweetpealover said:


> she gained over 100 pounds in a day so shes getting much larger....





sweetpealover said:


> well i dont know for sure that she gained 100 pounds but she sure looks like it her belly is HUGE!


^^^ okay with both of these comments I would have to say she is being dramatic/sarcastic. Everyone knows a horse can not gain that much weight in one day, if so I would bag that junk up and sell it 

to: sweetpealover

Good luck with everything. I hope both mom and baby walk away okay! I also hope you have learned something from all of this. Although you have done some things wrong, I am glad to see that you did try and do something about it like asking for peoples help and calling a vet. I can not change what has or hasn't happened, all I can do is wish you good luck on the future. Please keep me posted!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

While I hate very much that she is in fact pregnant, good luck. Hoping for a healthy mom and foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for all the good lucks.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not going to jump in and add to the fire. However, goodluck and I hope both foal and mare come out of it okay.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope mother and baby does well. keep us posted as she progresses


----------

